# "Mary Had a Little Lamb"



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Amen and nice post.
RT


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Passed on and on and on and in my house we will serve the Lord in Jesus name .


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Mathew 10:33 *"But whoever denies Me before men, I will also deny him before My Father who is in heaven.*

Won't happen to me or La Pistolera. We Serve The Lord. Good Post


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, great post. Green to you.


----------

